# [Duda] como automatizar una valvula y mas...?



## lagos15 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hola nuevamente al foro y un cordial saludo  

Pues esa es mi duda, resulta que en mi pais en la capital debido al alza de la energia la bombas de agua no las activan para que trabajen a full todo el dia si no que solo por las noches obviamente esto no pasa en toda la capital pero si en la mayoria de los barrios y algunos barrios ni siquiera les llega el agua del todo, tienen que ir acarrear el agua a otros barrios bueno esto es un desastre   

De aqui mi idea... En mi barrio llega el agua pero por la noche y resulta que ahora viene hasta las 2am y la quitan como a las 4am la verdad esta bien dificil la cosa. Lo que quiero es hacer un sistema de control que abra y cierre la valvula y asi poder llenar unos estantes que no son muy grandes y tener algun tipo de sensor para que cuando llegue a un nivel determinado mande la orden de cerrado, la verdad ya habia escuchado de esto pero me gustaria que me dieran una idea de como empezar porfa  

Les estare muy pero muy agradecido


----------



## shadowpucci (Oct 11, 2008)

probaste con la inversion de lo que le mande a un muchacho en este post

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about26026.html 

hay algo muy similar, fijate que es tan solo readaptar los sensores


----------



## pepechip (Oct 12, 2008)

para esa aplicacion no te hace falta utilizar nada de electronica, solo tienes que comprar una valvula con una boya.


----------



## lagos15 (Oct 12, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias por sus respuestas! 

Pepechip pense en eso tambien pero realmente no solucionaria el problema porq no es algo asi que quiero hacer :S osea no son las mismas condiciones...


----------



## javielchispas (Oct 12, 2008)

Puedes probar con un relé de control de pozo, que son muy sencillos de instalar.
De tamaño pequeño, para carril DIN, alimentación normalmente multitensión. 
Tienen tres bornas para tres cables, que son el común (al depósito si es metálico o a la parte baja de este), nivel mínimo (nivel bajo del depósito en el cual quieras que entre la bomba/electroválvula) y nivel máximo (donde quieras que se pare). Las puntas de los cables las metes dentro del depósito, terminadas en un bulbo inoxidable, o incluso con pelar un poco la funda y meter los cables tal cual vale (chapu, pero funciona bien).
En tu caso, puedes instalar uno de estos, y un pulsador NC en serie con la sonda (cable)  de minimo, de manera que engañes al relé haciendolo creer que no hay continuidad atraves del agua entre el común y el mínimo. Cuando des al pulsador por la noche, el agua subirá hasta el nivel máximo. No cabe duda, que lo mejor es utilizar un reloj, "al que no se le olvida dar al botón".

No te se decir exáctamente de precios, pero no son caros. Creo que por 50e o menos, los tienes.
Hay muchos fabricantes. Por mencionarte uno, te hago referencia a los de Telemecánica RM 35 LM

http://www.schneiderelectric.es/ES/ex-Comercial/com_docs.nsf/395e51de9f52589fc125683500402bc8/315792c4bc21be49c12573c60035da33/$FILE/Cat%C3%A1logo_Zelio_Control.pdf
(página 52)

Saludos


----------



## AoX (Oct 13, 2008)

puedes eusar un medidor sin flota, y usando el juego de contactos internos activar el sistema de bombeo

para los que no saben como funciona:

poseen 2 o mas electrodos (por lo general 3) esto se sumergen en el liquido (mientras sea conductor esto funciona) (ese fue un comentario estupido vas a medir agua )
lo que pasa es que estos electrodos son de diferentes tamaños y hay uno (el mas grande) que siempre esta sumergido cuando el agua llega a tener  con el primero y el segun y el tercro se activan los contactos del relee interno, y cuando el nivel desciende mas abajo del tercero la señal queda retenida entre la 1 y el 2 electrodo cuando por fin el agua desciende mas alla del 2 electrodo se desactiva el relee interno.


----------



## thors (Oct 15, 2008)

en realidad lo de pepechip es de uso domestico , pero siguiendo su idea en el mercado existen valvulas con flotador  mas grandes ., e visto hasta valvulas de 2" pulgadas con los respectivos conectores 

consulta en tu ferreteria ....

con el resto de las ideas que te mencionan tendras que comprar una electrovalvula que es la controla la entrada de agua ....sin mencionar que tendras que disponer de electricidad en el lugar 

tu decides


----------



## damper (Oct 16, 2008)

lo que se debe colocar es un lazo de control, completo, sensor, controlador y electro valvula.
el sensor de nivel detectaria cuando hay o no agua y enviaria dicha señal al controlador, quien en relacion a ese dato, enviara la señal de marcha o paro (segun el nivel en los tanques) a la/s electro valvula.

cordiales slds.
Adrian.


----------



## fbesil (Nov 2, 2008)

Hola Lagos15:

Te sirve un circuito que te abra una valvula?

Se puede hacer con el clasico 555 y tres varillas para max. y  min.  Es infalible.
Escribe si todavia lo necesitas.


----------



## snowboard (Nov 2, 2008)

Estoy de acuerdo con Thors, creo que es la opción mas barata.
Por ejemplo: http://europe.hbc.honeywell.com/spain/ecatdata/pg_vr170.html

saludos


----------

